# KG381i Custom paint and new build



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's my "new" KG381i (w/HSC5 fork) repainted by Joe's Bicycle Painting - it's my second 381i and my first time building the entire bike from the ground up.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

I LIKE!  

very nice, now lets get it built!

Chad


----------



## slyboots (Mar 20, 2006)

It's beautiful!:thumbsup: 
But I would have put LOOK on the fork blades too.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

*Done!*

Here 'tis. Lousy photo though..


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

I love the clean understated "look":thumbsup: very unique.

Chad


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool job!


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Nicely done, did the painter strip the original paint for you as well?


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

kytyree said:


> Nicely done, did the painter strip the original paint for you as well?



Thanks. I removed the decals and did a couple hours wet sanding to get the frame to the point that is shown in the photos. The painter did the rest of the prep work.


----------



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

I've seen this one in person and the paint job is top notch.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

That is truly outstanding!!!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

JJJamison said:


> Here's my "new" KG381i (w/HSC5 fork) repainted by Joe's Bicycle Painting - it's my second 381i and my first time building the entire bike from the ground up.


 VERY nice. Looks much better than the BBQ black. Joe does top notch work. Funny thing, I had Joe change my white KG281 from white to this other paint scheme below.
I remember getting the original decals from LOOK France was like pulling teeth!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

High Gear said:


> VERY nice. Looks much better than the BBQ black. Joe does top notch work. Funny thing, I had Joe change my white KG281 from white to this other paint scheme below.
> I remember getting the original decals from LOOK France was like pulling teeth!



Wow! That gold metal flake is sweet - reminds me of the banana seat on the Royce Union my folks bought me for Christmas of 1966.

Yeah Joe does top notch work and is really good when it comes to answering emails and whatnot. I was lucky enough to find decals on ebay - got them off some cat from Japan as I recall.


----------

